# What was the fad, fads when you were in your teens.



## Pappy (Jan 9, 2019)

Mine was shirt collar turned up, hair combed in a DA, noisy taps on our shoes just to name a couple.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 9, 2019)

DA, leather jacket with zippers muscle cars..


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 9, 2019)

Mini skirts and white go go boots.  Also bell bottom pants.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2019)

I was very fashion conscious as a teen....still am to a certain extent, but more stylish than fad fashion


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 9, 2019)

Same as CeeCee. Hot pants, too.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 9, 2019)

Flared jeans and flowery shirts.


----------



## jujube (Jan 9, 2019)

In high school in the Midwest in the early to middle 60's, it was gigantic pastel-colored mohair sweaters with matching mohair yarn wrapped around our boyfriends' class rings.  "Steady shirts" (matching shirts with your boyfriend) worn on Fridays. 

"Twist" blouses, Ben Casey shirts, patterned hose, Weejuns, kilts, gold go-go boots.

Guys' shirts HAD to have a loop on the back (we called them "froot loops").

Black cardigan sweaters worn backward and buttoned up the back.  _Always _worn with a necklace with a single pearl.  

Bobbie Brooks coordinated sweater and wool skirt combinations.  

Charm bracelets, the more charms and the noisier the better.  Some teachers made the girls take them off when they came into the class.

The Midwest was always a step behind the East and West Coast fashions, so I don't think hot pants hit us until 1970 or so.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 9, 2019)

I remember mohair sweaters also and the sweater buttoned in the back, we wore a plain blouse with a collar underneath and the was a circle pin that would be placed by the neck.

This was in Pittsburgh.

Also when older or the boy had a class ring he would give you if you were going steady, we would wind mohair around the ring to make it fit.

I also remember friendship rings...

edit:  oops, sorry Jujube...I see you mentioned the going steady rings.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 9, 2019)

Smoking and drag racing.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 9, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> I remember mohair sweaters also and the sweater buttoned in the back, we wore a plain blouse with a collar underneath and the was a circle pin that would be placed by the neck.
> 
> This was in Pittsburgh.
> 
> ...


Mohair or was it angora??


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 9, 2019)

I forgot about the mohair sweaters, mine was pink. Also Madras plaid shirts and kerchiefs.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 9, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I forgot about the mohair sweaters, mine was pink. Also Madras plaid shirts and kerchiefs.



Yep....that too.

There were quite a variety of looks in those years which for me were from 1964 to 1969....well, actually 1970 but I graduated HS in 1969.

Hairstyles went from highly teased and worn in a flip to the long straight hair parted in the middle.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 9, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Mohair or was it angora??



I knew it as Mohair, Ken.


----------



## jujube (Jan 9, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Mohair or was it angora??



The angora sweaters were a finer weave and much softer. Dressier, too.  And more expensive. 

The mohair sweaters were a looser and coarser weave and much more fluffy.  They would stretch like mad and a hip length sweater could reach your knees and the sleeves get a foot longer than your arms by the time it wore out.  

And then there was cashmere, that was waaaay beyond my budget in high school.


----------



## jujube (Jan 9, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Yep....that too.
> 
> There were quite a variety of looks in those years which for me were from 1964 to 1969....well, actually 1970 but I graduated HS in 1969.
> 
> Hairstyles went from highly teased and worn in a flip to the long straight hair parted in the middle.



Oh my gosh, the hairstyles!  

We always had to have a beehive/French twist for proms.  I'd go to the local beauty school and pay the horrendous sum of $2.50 or so to get  my hair done for special occasions, so it had to last a loooong time at that price....LOL.   Wrap it up in toilet paper at night and fluff out the dents with a rat-tail comb in the morning.  I'd probably have a can of hairspray on it by the time I combed it out, losing a lot of hair in the process.

And those massive flips...….my hair was naturally curly, so it was hard to keep the flip from rolling up the side of my head like a roller shade.  I'd set empty orange juice cans on the flip to hold it down as long as possible at home.  

The things we did for beauty.  My roommate in college would iron my long hair on the ironing board to make it straight but as soon as I'd get out in the humidity, I'd look like a walking hay stack.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 9, 2019)

bell bottoms ,hot pants


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2019)

...and the same era when we wore hotpants, we also wore these


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 9, 2019)

jujube said:


> Oh my gosh, the hairstyles!
> 
> We always had to have a beehive/French twist for proms.  I'd go to the local beauty school and pay the horrendous sum of $2.50 or so to get  my hair done for special occasions, so it had to last a loooong time at that price....LOL.   Wrap it up in toilet paper at night and fluff out the dents with a rat-tail comb in the morning.  I'd probably have a can of hairspray on it by the time I combed it out, losing a lot of hair in the process.
> 
> ...



I had straight hair so my flip would flop.  My best friend had curly hair and would iron it or set it in huge beer cans or coke cans.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 9, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> ...and the same era when we wore hotpants, we also wore these




I wore Candies clogs...think that’s  what they were called but not in High School.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2019)

No we weren't allowed to wear fashion shoes at school either ... well not with heels anyway!!!


----------



## oldman (Jan 9, 2019)

Girls, dances, whatever clothes were in style and cars. (Not necessarily in that order.)


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2019)

oldman said:


> Girls,* dances, whatever clothes were in style *and cars. (Not necessarily in that order.)



Yes that was our life really when we weren't working ..  we went dancing on Fridays and Saturday nights.. always wearing the latest fashion.

WE lived in the city the public transport was superb, no-one of our age had a car..no need!!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 9, 2019)

We went to dances also.  There was usually one a week.  We also went to the movies. Although I don’t think anyone had their own car most of my friends and I could drive when we were 16 and our parents would occasionally let us use the car.

We also rode buses and street cars.

I also went roller skating every Saturday.  A special bus would take us to the roller rink that was in another town.  That was a group of us and I remember getting excited and hopeful when it was the couples skate and some boy asked me to skate. 

Occasionally I would go Ice skating with my girl friend at the Civic Arena in downtown Pittsburgh....that’s where the Pittsburgh Penguins Hockey team played but on Sundays it was open to the public for Ice skating.

Ahhh...so many memories...Thanks Pappy for this Thread.


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Jan 9, 2019)

Love that picture hollydolly... it seems like large coke cans were the "go to" to get big hair (picture is not me)... love beads, platform shoes, bell bottoms and halter top, the A-line and Yardley makeup thanks to Twiggy. If I remember right I cherished a necklace shaped like a bell that tinkled, and a purse with fringe. The Moody Blues, Pink Floyd, War, Jesus Christ Superstar, Janis Joplin, Kenny Rogers just to name a few were playing on the radio.


----------



## Getyoung (Jan 10, 2019)

Flared jeans, corduroy pants and matching vest (yuck), polyester flowery shirts with baggy forearms, muscle cars with huge rear tires, guys had the long hair with the part down the middle, myself included, like Keith Partridge! CB radios, everyone had the 12 foot high white antennas on the back of their car. At my junior high school, many kids lunches were a Coke and a bag of potato chips for a quarter. There My Dad had a one piece zippered outfit, all the rage for the 50 year old set.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 10, 2019)

We were all black and blue when these things first appeared.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 10, 2019)

Some other fads in school were:
Yoyos, pea shooters, squirt guns, jack knives, marbles and saving popsicle wrappers for gifts.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 11, 2019)

I remember starched crinolines and poodle skirts, bobby socks and saddle shoes, and going steady rings that you wore on a chain around your neck.  I graduated HS in 1963, so I was a bit behind a lot of the folks above.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 11, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> Flared jeans and flowery shirts.


Had those and platform shoes.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 12, 2019)

Penny loafers and saddle shoes..


----------



## Ronni (Jan 12, 2019)

What a great walk down memory lane!!

Hot pants, mini skirts (I'm an Aussie though I live in the US) and Australia was famous for the shortest minis in the world!!) bell bottoms, A line dresses.  Go-go boots (always worn with mini skirts or hot pants of course!) love beads, Twiggy makeup, capris, culottes.  Babydoll clothing and shift dresses.  Pantsuits.  Psychedelic tie die shirts.  

Mary Quant, Jean Shrimpton and Twiggy were both fashion icons!  Pop Art jewelry. Carnaby Street and the Mod fashions.  Haight-Ashbury and the hippie style. 

Because my parents were a bit strict, when I'd go out to party on the weekend, I'd leave the house in a pantsuit looking reasonably modest, but my gogo boots were hidden underneath the pants of my suit and in my bag was my crazy jewelry and my makeup that transformed me into a twiggy lookalike.  By the time I arrived at my destination the pants were long gone leaving me with a micro mini (the top to the pantsuit ... the fashion back then was to cut the pantsuit top long) that just covered my butt and my boots that hugged my legs, and my chunky pop art jewelry jangling and my twiggy eyes all big with the lashes drawn on to my lower lid!!  I thought I looked great!!!


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 12, 2019)

hiraeth2018 said:


> View attachment 61154
> 
> Love that picture hollydolly... it seems like large coke cans were the "go to" to get big hair (picture is not me)... love beads, platform shoes, bell bottoms and halter top, the A-line and Yardley makeup thanks to Twiggy. If I remember right I cherished a necklace shaped like a bell that tinkled, and a purse with fringe. The Moody Blues, Pink Floyd, War, Jesus Christ Superstar, Janis Joplin, Kenny Rogers just to name a few were playing on the radio.



 seeing this reminded me of a picture I've got of my wife around that time.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 12, 2019)

Disco, Feathered hair, Mood rings, Roller skating.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 13, 2019)

I had forgotten about mood rings!

I remember the adult craze of attending ceramic painting classes at just about every church basement in the country, it makes me a little sad when I see so many of those projects sitting on the shelves of the local thrift shops or on eBay.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 13, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I had forgotten about mood rings!
> 
> I remember the adult craze of attending ceramic painting classes at just about every church basement in the country, it makes me a little sad when I see so many of those projects sitting on the shelves of the local thrift shops or on eBay.


What about Tupperware parties??


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 13, 2019)

Converse Chuck Taylor allstars












Had to have ‘em


Hefted many a bale of hay to get ‘em

I think the need stemmed from not getting Red Ball Jets back in the ‘50s






Kids could actually run faster and jump higher with Red Ball Jets
At least that was my excuse

And they’d always show off that red ball….bastards 






Red Sharpies weren’t invented yet, otherwise my tennis shoes woulda had red balls too


Oh, and mini skirts

Designed for viewing purposes only









Begat many a teen fantasy 

ohhhh, yeaaahhh






WOOF!


----------

